# Can You Train Your GR To...



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Go potty in one area of the yard?

We have quite a huge yard and it's very hard to have to walk the entire thing for poop partrol. We were wondering if it would be possible to teach her to poop in a particular area and how would be go about doing that?

Any insight would be great!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

You could start with keeping her leashed and walk her to the area you want her to use....you'd have to keep doing it, to train her.... But that's how I would do it with a puppy. At her age though, it might take more work....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We had friends who did this, but started when it was a puppy. The spot was the first place they took it to when they took it outside. 
Maybe when you scoop poop, you could place it in that general area for the training period? 
Do you ever say anything as your dog eliminates? You might want to say a certain phrase as your dog eliminates so an association is made between the act and the phrase. Then when you go outside to the "poop place", say that phrase as you keep the dog in that area.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

For the most part Tucker only goes in the one area, he knows not to go on the patio but he has been lately because its all covered in snow and he can't tell the difference.

Sometimes he poops down in the bottom yard but he's not supposed to. Rarely does it anyway...


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz doesn't use the yard for "business" unless it's too snowy and he can't find a spot on our walks. But when we walk, he almost always poops in the same spot. It's funny, he does it right along the curb just before we cross back over to our side of the street. Sometimes he'll get to the end and realize he hasn't gone yet, and we have to turn around and walk back a bit so he can go in his favorite spot.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes absolutely- the easiest way in my opinion is to teach them to go on command and then always take them there and tell them to go. Pretty soon they get the hang of it.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes absolutely- the easiest way in my opinion is to teach them to go on command and then always take them there and tell them to go. Pretty soon they get the hang of it.


I agree, they certainly can be trained to do all their business where you want them to. It's like any other type of training, small steps and consistency. Sunny was turning our backyard yellow with all the pee & poop so I assigned her a long narrow strip of land behind the garage for this purpose. 
I started when she was 8 months old (a little late) and always took her to that area on a lead, even at night. I kept repeating Sunny, go pee until she did.Then I praised her with good girl.
She is now 18 months old and I can open the back door and she goes to that area, does all her business and comes back to the house. I always tell her, good girl and she seems to understand that she has done the right thing.
Our grass is now green again.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

But I would start as early as possible with such training. Habits like these are very hard to overcome.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I agree with Joe! If this is an older dog, it has already laid scent all over the yard and even though you have done your duties by cleaning up, that scent is still all over and with these guys noses which is very very strong they can smell it even though it is not there and been cleaned up, and not too mention it has already become such a habit to them to go wherever.

It can be done, but will take more work and I don't think you will see it as good as if done as a puppy and trained to command in that area.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

We'll try and work on it and see what happens. Now that I know it can be done, it's worth a shot.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Interesting topic! I really don't care, I have a large large and I keep up with the dog duty fairly well.

It's interesting to me that Daisy will pick a spot and go back to spot many times. But after awhile, she'll change spots, and then it will be that spot for awhile ... and then on to the next area. 

Why does she do that??


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Daisy just wanders where she wants when we take her out to pee and poop. She goes pee in the same spot but poops in a different part of the yard each day. We should probably train her to go in the same spot...


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I agee it's not that hard. My Daisy was already almost 2 when we got her and she's trained. We have about a 1/2 acre of yard then a small wooded area. When we first got her I always took her out to the woods to "go". After a few weeks she had it. On occasion during that time she would start to "go" in the yard and I would get her attention with a quick no and call her over to the woods and she'd go once she got there.


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

Our Golden just heads to the same spot, maybe in time, they develop fav spots to go. I can tell you this, that in the spring when grass comes back to life, it is much greener where she goes, lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We did by accident. When we got a lot of snow, I shoveled part of the yard for him to "go". It melted and he still goes there.


----------



## waterman (Feb 26, 2007)

*Rocks*

Our golden Boomer is trained to go on the rocks.We have an area under some trees in our yard that we put a 20ftx5ft section of b2 stone.This is Boomers place,even if it is covered in snow as it is now.Makes clean up a snap.Yes,it can be done and it was easy to do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My two personal dogs had their own spots, but the foster dogs that have come through my home have used the yard from one end to the other!


----------



## WarGamer (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to always bring treats and gave Buddy one when he did his business when I told him to "go pee".
He goes pee on command if he some in his bladder. It's great if you're going for a long car ride.


----------

